# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Probleme me kompjuterin

## ela11

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:36:08 PM, on 11/13/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16450)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_  4_402_287_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\KELA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temp  orary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LSHQV81I\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = ${URL_SEARCHPAGE}
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = ${URL_SEARCHPAGE}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Trend Micro NSC BHO - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20004\2.0.1361\6.8.1078\TmIEPlg3  2.dll
O2 - BHO: Trend Micro Toolbar BHO - {43C6D902-A1C5-45c9-91F6-FD9E90337E18} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\ToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {99E00A4C-D35E-11DD-BA95-9B6A56D89593} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FreePriceAlerts - {A7C0A55C-300E-4193-8FB5-5DB8E6533D35} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FreePriceAlerts\vbobho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: TmBpIeBHO - {BBACBAFD-FA5E-4079-8B33-00EB9F13D4AC} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\7.1.1104\7.1.1104\TmBpIe32  .dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PHPNukeEN Toolbar - {dd02a4eb-4afd-4d60-99d8-e67f964ca813} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PHPNukeEN\tbPHPN.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Toolbar - {10000000-1000-1000-1000-100000000000} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bing Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: PHPNukeEN Toolbar - {dd02a4eb-4afd-4d60-99d8-e67f964ca813} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PHPNukeEN\tbPHPN.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Trend Micro Toolbar - {CCAC5586-44D7-4c43-B64A-F042461A97D2} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\ToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo  tifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...oUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {517BE9E4-0B43-4B36-95BA-AE0611546427} (Image Uploader Control) - https://www.myonlineportraits.com/We...00823265326773
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...Uploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8739816-022C-11D6-A85D-00C04F9AEAFB} (Web Camera Server Control) - http://213.149.101.53/wg_webeye.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...t.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D71F9A27-723E-4B8B-B428-B725E47CBA3E} - http://imikimi.com/download/imikimi_plugin_0.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/...ampx_en_dl.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: tmbp - {1A77E7DC-C9A0-4110-8A37-2F36BAE71ECF} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\7.1.1104\7.1.1104\TmBpIe32  .dll
O18 - Protocol: tmpx - {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20004\2.0.1361\6.8.1078\TmIEPlg3  2.dll
O18 - Protocol: tmtb - {04EAF3FB-4BAC-4B5A-A37D-A1CF210A5A42} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\ToolbarIE.dll
O18 - Protocol: tmtbim - {0B37915C-8B98-4B9E-80D4-464D2C830D10} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\ProToolbarIMRatingActiv  eX.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpda  teService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stw  rt64.inf_d14bcbef\AESTSr64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Solution Platform (Amsp) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\coreServiceShell.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stw  rt64.inf_d14bcbef\STacSV64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.EXE (file missing)

--
End of file - 11228 bytes

----------


## Blerim R

Zonje, paraqite problemin me mire se cfare kerkon, keshtu ne nuk mund te bejm asgje!

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

C:\Users\KELA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temp orary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LSHQV81I\*HijackThis.exe*

Këtu qëndron problemi yt. *HijackThis.exe* është i njohur si një virus i keq (worm, trojan apo adware) që ngarkon tepër kompjuterin dhe shfrytëzon resurset e tij deri në maksimum që pastaj rezulton në "computer freeze" që dmth se mausi apo tastiera nuk funksionojnë, nëse jeni duke dëgjuar muzikë bllokohet dhe dëgjoni vetëm një zë të pafund.

Rekomandimi im do të ishte të bëhet një format i mir i kompjuterit nga ana e një personi të kualifikuar, apo të instaloni ndonjë antivirus më të mirë sesa Trend Micro që ju e posedoni. (Si psh: Eset Smart Security, Bitdefender 2012 apo Kaspersky 2012).

----------


## ela11

Kam probleme me kompjuterin dhe kam paraqitur kete faqe ma kerkovi ta vendosja Beni,,,,,

----------


## ela11

> C:\Users\KELA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temp orary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LSHQV81I\*HijackThis.exe*
> 
> Këtu qëndron problemi yt. *HijackThis.exe* është i njohur si një virus i keq (worm, trojan apo adware) që ngarkon tepër kompjuterin dhe shfrytëzon resurset e tij deri në maksimum që pastaj rezulton në "computer freeze" që dmth se mausi apo tastiera nuk funksionojnë, nëse jeni duke dëgjuar muzikë bllokohet dhe dëgjoni vetëm një zë të pafund.
> 
> Rekomandimi im do të ishte të bëhet një format i mir i kompjuterit nga ana e një personi të kualifikuar, apo të instaloni ndonjë antivirus më të mirë sesa Trend Micro që ju e posedoni. (Si psh: Eset Smart Security, Bitdefender 2012 apo Kaspersky 2012).


Shume faleminderit,,,po kete problem kam me kompjuterin me' freezen 'here pas here,,,,kete ativirusin e kam blere se eshte per tre kompjutera dhe me cmim te lire

----------


## benseven11

Hapet Hijackthis dhe klikohet ne butonin scan per te bere skanim.
Te rezultatet qe do dalin si te posti qe ke postuar,

klik te katroret bosh perpara rreshtave si me poshte dhe i futet shenje V-je.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = ${URL_SEARCHPAGE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Error: unsupported media type.2 R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = ${URL_SEARCHPAGE}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Error: unsupported media type
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {99E00A4C-D35E-11DD-BA95-9B6A56D89593} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FreePriceAlerts - {A7C0A55C-300E-4193-8FB5-5DB8E6533D35} - C:\Program Files (x86)\FreePriceAlerts\vbobho.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {517BE9E4-0B43-4B36-95BA-AE0611546427} (Image Uploader Control) - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {A8739816-022C-11D6-A85D-00C04F9AEAFB} (Web Camera Server Control) - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {D71F9A27-723E-4B8B-B428-B725E47CBA3E} - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - Error: unsupported media type.2 O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - Error: unsupported media type.
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)

O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.EXE (file missing)
Pasi u ke vene shenje v-je gjithe katroreve para rreshtave me lart,klik ne 
hijack this ne"Fix Checked"Klikon me vone ne YES per te konfirmuar heqjen e 
rreshtave

Duhen hequr toolbars nga browseri
Duhen hequr google toolbar,trend micro titanium toolbar pro dhe php nuken toolbar pasi nga keto toolbars futen reklama spyware dhe ta ngadalsojne shume kompjuterin
Klik start/klik kontroll panel/klik ne uninstall a program(win7) dhe ne listen e programeve te instaluara aty gjen ku jane programet toolbar.
Klik i djathte te emri i programit toolbar dhe klik uninstall.pastaj vazhdon me next....yes per te vazhduar me cinstalimin e plote te toolbareve.
Pasi jane bere te gjitha me lart i jep ristart kompjuterit,hap programin malware bytes dhe i ben skanim dhe pastrim.Pas pastrimit i ben restart kompjuterit.

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

> Shume faleminderit,,,po kete problem kam me kompjuterin me' freezen 'here pas here,,,,kete ativirusin e kam blere se eshte per tre kompjutera dhe me cmim te lire


Ajo është shumë normale, kompjuteri bëhet freeze kur ti plas filmi  :buzeqeshje:  Ju mund të veproni ashti siç tha edhe benseven11 duke çinstaluar të gjitha toolbar-et dhe duke bërë një skenim të plotë tërë kompjuterit, megjithatë un, nga përvoja ime kisha preferuar të përdorni ndonjë antivirus tjetër më të mirë si psh kaspersky, eset nod32 apo bitdefender (un përdori ESET NOD32 Antivirus 5 sepse është më i lehtë dhe nuk e ngarkon tepër kompjuterin).

Gjithashtu kisha rekomanduar që sipas mundësisë të instaloni Windows 7 sepse është shumë më i shpejtë, i lehtë për kompjuterin dhe më i sigurtë sesa Windows Vista të cilin ju e keni instaluar.

Me sa e di un *Trend Micro HighjackThis* është produkt falas. :O

----------


## ela11

shume faleminderit ben per ndihmen
kur vendosa shenjen per ti hequr keto nuk hiqen me nxjer nje shenje me x te kuqe dhe me hapet nje faqe ne internet ku thote free antivirus protection

----------


## ela11

vetem googel internet explore toolbar kisha e hoqa,,e pelqeja  kete se me dilnin shpejt ato  qe kerkoja...tani kur hy ne internet explore me ka  mbetur bingo  toolbar..trend micro toolbar  ..lock the toolbar  ,,,,keto jane tek ku thote menu,,,

----------


## Toffee

Mund te shkarkosh edhe antivirusa falas si Avast ose AVG..
http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-...-10019223.html

http://download.cnet.com/AVG-AntiVir...=dl&tag=button

edhe si shtese mund te kesh microsoft essential qe seshte edhe aq i keq  :ngerdheshje: 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=5201

----------


## ela11

Kam dhe nje tjeter antvirus ne kompjuter mcafee security scan plus nuk e di pse esht ne kompjuter ta heq

----------


## Toffee

> Kam dhe nje tjeter antvirus ne kompjuter mcafee security scan plus nuk e di pse esht ne kompjuter ta heq


Do te sygjeroja avast-in ose AVG para McAfee-it.  :ngerdheshje: 
Jane falas, edhe jane te mire..  :buzeqeshje: 

Personalisht i kam perdorur te dy edhe tani po perdor avast-in.
Kisha Symantec (Norton) gjithashtu por nga qe me filloji te me bente numra ne windows e fshiva pas nja 2 vjet perdorimi.

----------


## ela11

atehere ta heq kete Mcfee-it,,,,,te fut kete avg,,duhet ta heq dhe kete trend mikro titanum,,,dhe malwarebytes

----------


## ela11

ky antivirusi malwarebytes me diktovi 9 viruse po nuk po mi heq,,,kurse ky trend mikro qe e kam blere me lek nuk thote qe ke virus

----------


## Toffee

Bej nje skanim PC tuaj pasi te kesh instaluar edhe ti kesh bere update antivirusit (AVG ose Avast). Nderkohe beji disable Trend-it edhe Malware-it

----------


## Bamba

Mos instalo 2 antiviruse ne pc.

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

> ky antivirusi malwarebytes me diktovi 9 viruse po nuk po mi heq,,,kurse ky trend mikro qe e kam blere me lek nuk thote qe ke virus


Nuk ti hek se e ki free trial, duhet të paguash që ti hekje viruset. Thjesht një mashtrim që të paguash për plehër. Fshije sa ma shpejt malwarebytes.

Nga free antivirusat (falas), të kisha rekomanduar që ta instalosh Avast-in sepse AVG nuk e ka shkallën e sigurisë të zhvilluar sa të Avast-it, dhe e ngadalson paksa kompjuterin. Avast-in mund ta shkarkosh duke klikuar këtu. Pasi ta instalosh bën një Full Scan.

Dhe para se të instalosh ndonjë antivirus të ri sigurohu që i ke fshi të gjitha antivirusat e mëparshëm sepse mund vij deri te një komplikacion i madh i kompjuterit (antivirusi do të mendon për antivirusin tjetër se është një VIRUS). 

Shpresoj se kjo do t'ua zgjidh problemin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## freeopen

> Nuk ti hek se e ki free trial, duhet të paguash që ti hekje viruset. Thjesht një mashtrim që të paguash për plehër. Fshije sa ma shpejt malwarebytes.


Malwarebytes eshte nje nga antimalwaret me te mire ne qarkullim dhe nuk kerkon leke per te eliminuar viruset.
Mjafton te shkarkosh versionin Free qe eshte i njejte me ate Pro me te vetmin ndryshim qe nuk ka mbrojtje nga malwaret ne Real Time si dhe update te database ne menyre automatike,prandaj dhe keshillohet nga vete krijuesit qe para cdo skanimi te behet axhornimi i tij.

Duhet te kini parasysh qe Hijackthis nuk eshte shume i besueshem ne sistemet 64bit dhe shumica e atyre etiketimeve ''file missing'' jane file te windows por proceset jane te padukshem prandaj dhe hjack nuk i sheh ne sistemet 64bit.

----------


## ela11

> Nuk ti hek se e ki free trial, duhet të paguash që ti hekje viruset. Thjesht një mashtrim që të paguash për plehër. Fshije sa ma shpejt malwarebytes.
> 
> Nga free antivirusat (falas), të kisha rekomanduar që ta instalosh Avast-in sepse AVG nuk e ka shkallën e sigurisë të zhvilluar sa të Avast-it, dhe e ngadalson paksa kompjuterin. Avast-in mund ta shkarkosh duke klikuar këtu. Pasi ta instalosh bën një Full Scan.
> 
> Dhe para se të instalosh ndonjë antivirus të ri sigurohu që i ke fshi të gjitha antivirusat e mëparshëm sepse mund vij deri te një komplikacion i madh i kompjuterit (antivirusi do të mendon për antivirusin tjetër se është një VIRUS). 
> 
> Shpresoj se kjo do t'ua zgjidh problemin


E SHKARKOVA AVAST PO KA 2 ORE QE PO SKANON DHE VETEM 60%TE FAQEVE KA PARE,,SHUME ME VONESE E BEN ,,,PO NUK ME FUTET INTERNETI MA KA BLLOKUAR DHE WINDOW SIDEBAR MA KA BLLOKUAR,,TE PRES TE MBAROJE NJERE SKANIMIN

----------


## ela11

Mbarovi skanimi asgje nuk beri vetem ma bllokovi kompjuterin

----------

